# 20 Zoll mit oder ohne Gangschaltung



## Stoker23 (28. Februar 2022)

Hi!
Mein Sohn ist erst vier, soll aber Mitte nächsten Jahres ein neues Rad bekommen und bei der aktuellen Liefersituation muss man sich ja frühzeitig Gedanken machen. Bislang fährt er ein Early Rider Belter 16. Neben normalen Touren im Urbanen Raum fährt er auch gerne mal im Skatepark oder Pumptrack. Das Early Rider ist echt ein klasse Rad, daher überlege ich bereits ob ich es in 20 Zoll nocheinmal kaufen soll.

Ich frage mich nun ob man auf ein Rad mit oder ohne Gangschaltung setzen sollte. Gegen die Schaltung spricht ja wahrscheinlich die Anfälligkeit für Defekte und evtl. am Anfang die Überforderung des Kindes. Dafür natürlich die Übersetzung bei Steigung.

Klar, ich könnte Ihm auch einfach zwei Räder kaufen, eines für Street und Dirt ohne Schaltung und eines für die Straße. Das würde aber vom Nutzungsverhalten her nicht so gut aufgehen, da wir oft den Besuch im Streetpark mit einer Tour kombinieren.

Also wie habt ihr es gehandhabt. 20 Zoll (fast) 6 Jahre mit oder ohne Gangschaltung?


----------



## Binem (28. Februar 2022)

Stoker23 schrieb:


> Also wie habt ihr es gehandhabt. 20 Zoll (fast) 6 Jahre mit oder ohne Gangschaltung?


meine Kinder hatten Gangschaltung ab 4 ( 18 zoll 3 Gang groß gewachsen) die anderen beiden ab 5 .
Es war eine Risenspung , plötzlich waren größere Strecken möglich, ich würde kein 20er ohne Gangschaltung anschaffen.
Ausser als reines Spassrad für den Pumptrack  aber da macht mit 5 wahrscheinlich das 18er mehr Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumannma (28. Februar 2022)

mit! 

bei uns sind beide ab 20" 3 3/4 jährig mit schaltung unterwegs gewesen. bei beiden hat es am anfang nicht gereicht mit der gripshift schaltung zu schalten, beim zweiten habe ich dann auf trigger gewechselt. trotzdem würde ich es empfehlen, einfach auch nur dass mal ein entsprechender gang eingesetzt werden kann wenn es rauf geht oder runter geht.


----------



## Daniel_de_foe (28. Februar 2022)

Womit fährst du denn? Meine Einschätzung ist, dass die Kinder vor allem Schaltung haben wollen, weil sie etwas Technisches zum Probieren ist, was die Eltern auch haben, auch wenn die Übersetzung jetzt nicht so relevant ist. Schaltung ist vor allem cool. Mein Sohn hat schon stolz rumerzählt, wie viele Gänge er haben wird. (8-9)






						Aufbau Specialized Hotrock 20“ und Umbau Early Rider
					

Hallo liebe Mütter, Väter und Freunde kleiner Räder.  Nach dem mein Sohn jetzt zwei Jahre sein Early Rider „out oft he Box“ fährt, juckt es mich als Radsportler, Fahrradfreak und Forumsteilnehmer seit nun mehr 19 Jahren, endlich ihm auch mal ein Rad aufzubauen.  Mein Vater hat mir 92 ein...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Hast du dir meinen Thread angeschaut?

Ich bin genau in der Situation wie du, nur eben ein Jahr später. Ich komme aktuell vom BMX (mit MTB Vergangenheit) und meine Idee ist folgende: Das kleine 16" Early Rider wird umgebaut mit größerem Lenker und dicken Reifen. Dass es dann zu klein ist, hilft ja gerade beim Fahren im Skatepark. Mein BMX ist ja selbst auch zu klein für den normalen Gebrauch.

Das 20" Early Rider ist übrigens nicht Singlespeed, sondern hat eine automatische 4-Gang Schaltung. Wäre mir viel zu schwer an deiner Stelle. Außerdem in meinen Augen auch überteuert.

Für Defekte ist ne Schaltung vor allem dann anfällig, wenn sie nicht gewartet wird. So etwas interessiert Kinder in den meisten Fällen nicht. Aber dafür sind ja die Rad- affinen Mamas und Papas da, die ein Auge auf die Räder werfen.


----------



## Stoker23 (28. Februar 2022)

Ich werde deinen Thread mal im Auge behalten.
Meine Räder haben alle eine Schaltung, insofern wird der kurze evtl. auch eher von Fahrrädern mit Schaltung (achtung Wortspiel) getriggert.

Die Idee das Early Rider umzubauen ist grundsätzlich ganz cool. Allerdings steht dann schon die kleine Schwester in den Startlöchern.

Ich vermute einen Defekt eher weniger von schlechter Wartung als vielmehr von Stürzen und einem ruppigen Umgang. Aber wenn eine Schaltung sinnvoll ist, dann ist das der Preis den man zahlen muss.


Welche Tips habt ihr abseits von Early Rider, Woom und Kubikes denn so? Was sollte unbedingt auf meine innere Liste?


----------



## BikenderBayer (28. Februar 2022)

Ich würde auch auf jeden Fall zur Schaltung raten. Das Haben die Kurzen ziemlich schnell raus. Bis 20" waren wir mit Kubikes unterwegs.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2022)

Stoker23 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Mein Sohn ist erst vier, soll aber Mitte nächsten Jahres ein neues Rad bekommen und bei der aktuellen Liefersituation muss man sich ja frühzeitig Gedanken machen. Bislang fährt er ein Early Rider Belter 16. Neben normalen Touren im Urbanen Raum fährt er auch gerne mal im Skatepark oder Pumptrack. Das Early Rider ist echt ein klasse Rad, daher überlege ich bereits ob ich es in 20 Zoll nocheinmal kaufen soll.
> 
> Ich frage mich nun ob man auf ein Rad mit oder ohne Gangschaltung setzen sollte. Gegen die Schaltung spricht ja wahrscheinlich die Anfälligkeit für Defekte und evtl. am Anfang die Überforderung des Kindes. Dafür natürlich die Übersetzung bei Steigung.
> ...


Definitiv mit!


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2022)

Daniel_de_foe schrieb:


> Womit fährst du denn? Meine Einschätzung ist, dass die Kinder vor allem Schaltung haben wollen, weil sie etwas Technisches zum Probieren ist, was die Eltern auch haben, auch wenn die Übersetzung jetzt nicht so relevant ist. Schaltung ist vor allem cool. Mein Sohn hat schon stolz rumerzählt, wie viele Gänge er haben wird. (8-9)



Also für unsere ist und war es alles andere als eine Spielerei, sondern ein intensiv genutztes Teil am Rad. Übersetzung ist auch in dem Alter relevant wenn man nicht gerade im flachland wohnt.


----------



## taroosan (28. Februar 2022)

Ganz klar mit Schaltung. Vor allem wenn es längere Strecken werden.


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Februar 2022)

taroosan schrieb:


> Ganz klar mit Schaltung. Vor allem wenn es längere Strecken werden.


Und genau die werden es auch durch und wegen der Schaltung


----------



## Daniel_de_foe (28. Februar 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Also für unsere ist und war es alles andere als eine Spielerei, sondern ein intensiv genutztes Teil am Rad. Übersetzung ist auch in dem Alter relevant wenn man nicht gerade im flachland wohnt.



Ich hätte gedacht, wenn die Kinder Höhen überwinden müssen, dann stellt sich die Frage sowieso nicht. Bei mir ist es eben, auch wenn die Umgebung im Grunde kein großartiges Geschalte benötigt, finden es die Kinder einfach super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sh1n3 (28. Februar 2022)

Stoker23 schrieb:


> Ich werde deinen Thread mal im Auge behalten.
> Meine Räder haben alle eine Schaltung, insofern wird der kurze evtl. auch eher von Fahrrädern mit Schaltung (achtung Wortspiel) getriggert.
> 
> Die Idee das Early Rider umzubauen ist grundsätzlich ganz cool. Allerdings steht dann schon die kleine Schwester in den Startlöchern.
> ...



Kania / Pyro 20s bzw. 20 sowie, falls gebraucht verfügbar: Supurb bo 20


----------



## delphi1507 (1. März 2022)

Daniel_de_foe schrieb:


> Ich hätte gedacht, wenn die Kinder Höhen überwinden müssen, dann stellt sich die Frage sowieso nicht. Bei mir ist es eben, auch wenn die Umgebung im Grunde kein großartiges Geschalte benötigt, finden es die Kinder einfach super.


Selbst im flachen wird geschaltet.
. Mal gesprintet dann wieder gemütlich, und des Radfahrers Feind nicht zu vergessen Wind von vorn... 😱


----------



## gerison (1. März 2022)

Jedenfalls mit Schaltung kaufen.
Weil Standard. Hilft beim Weiterverkauf.
Für Deinen Sohn ist es eine Option; kann sie nutzen, muss aber nicht. Rad funktioniert trotzdem.


----------



## mpirklbauer (19. März 2022)

Meine Tochter mit 5 Jahren nutzt ihre 7 Gänge kaum aus.
Man muss sie immer erinnern das sie auch schalten kann.
Man kann es nicht pauschal sagen


----------



## mpirklbauer (19. März 2022)

Auf keinen Fall würde ich auf eine Gripshift gehen, da sind die Kinderhände meist zu klein dafür.


----------



## Sebastian9876 (20. Mai 2022)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall würde ich auf eine Gripshift gehen, da sind die Kinderhände meist zu klein dafür.


Stimmt wir haben das EarlyRider Belter 20“ für unsere 5-jährige gekauft. In den schwereren Gang kann sie schalten nur in den niedrigeren geht es nicht so wirklich….zu schwergängig. Kann man so was „systembedingt“ nicht anders/kindgerechter  konstruieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (20. Mai 2022)

Sebastian9876 schrieb:


> Stimmt wir haben das EarlyRider Belter 20“ für unsere 5-jährige gekauft. In den schwereren Gang kann sie schalten nur in den niedrigeren geht es nicht so wirklich….zu schwergängig. Kann man so was „systembedingt“ nicht anders/kindgerechter  konstruieren?


Kann man schon . Heißt sram x.0 kostet 130€ nur der Drehgriff. Oder eine Shimano  Trigger für 20€. Meine Kinder favorisieren den Trigger.  Natürlich nur bei Kettenschaltung, beim Belter hab ich keine Ahnung


----------



## Sebastian9876 (3. August 2022)

Ich habe jetzt eine Sturmey Archer Triggerschaltung hier liegen. Die hat mir freundlicherweise EarlyRider zur Verfügung gestellt! Da ich noch nicht allzuviel Erfahrung beim schrauben am Bike habe frage ich mich ob ich einfach den Zug der GripShift Schaltung lösen kann und den anderen Zug einfach dranschrauben. Muss man da etwas besonderes beachten in Verbindung mit dem Gates Riemen? Ich habe die Befürchtung das Kinderfahrrad außer Betrieb zu setzen wenn ich es einfach mal probiere…. Google liefert mir hierzu nicht wirklich Infos…außer den Anleitungen für diverse Riemenantriebe…vielleicht nutze ich auch den falschen Suchbegriff….


----------



## Radical_53 (3. August 2022)

Immer mit Schaltung. Früher oder später nutzen die Kinder sie.

PS: Bisher hatte nur eins meiner Kinder Probleme mit der Schaltung und das war/ist ausgerechnet der Trigger. Mit GripShift davor nie Probleme gehabt. Hatte allerdings auch noch kein Kinderbike was "von der Stange" sauber funktionierte.


----------



## Tuscan23 (19. August 2022)

Sebastian9876 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt eine Sturmey Archer Triggerschaltung hier liegen. Die hat mir freundlicherweise EarlyRider zur Verfügung gestellt! Da ich noch nicht allzuviel Erfahrung beim schrauben am Bike habe frage ich mich ob ich einfach den Zug der GripShift Schaltung lösen kann und den anderen Zug einfach dranschrauben. Muss man da etwas besonderes beachten in Verbindung mit dem Gates Riemen? Ich habe die Befürchtung das Kinderfahrrad außer Betrieb zu setzen wenn ich es einfach mal probiere…. Google liefert mir hierzu nicht wirklich Infos…außer den Anleitungen für diverse Riemenantriebe…vielleicht nutze ich auch den falschen Suchbegriff….


Hi, ist an dem trigger ein Schaltzug mit dran? Liegt keine Bedienungsanleitung dabei? Ich hab jetzt mal das gefunden, damit erklärt sich die Funktionsweise: Damit sollte das Anschließen und wieder einstellen klappen: YouTube Sturmey Archer adjustment

Edit hat noch was gefunden. Nabe heißt RS-RF3. Hier die Anleitung: Sturmey Archer Webseite


----------



## Sebastian9876 (25. August 2022)

Tuscan23 schrieb:


> Hi, ist an dem trigger ein Schaltzug mit dran? Liegt keine Bedienungsanleitung dabei? Ich hab jetzt mal das gefunden, damit erklärt sich die Funktionsweise: Damit sollte das Anschließen und wieder einstellen klappen: YouTube Sturmey Archer adjustment
> 
> Edit hat noch was gefunden. Nabe heißt RS-RF3. Hier die Anleitung: Sturmey Archer Webseite


Vielen Dank! Mit dem Video habe ich mich jetzt mal daran versucht und es hat auch relativ problemlos geklappt mit dem Umbau!

Allerdings ist das Problem jetzt nicht komplett „verschwunden“…meine Tochter kann leider auch mit der Schaltung nicht während dem fahren schalten. Der untere Schalter muss sehr weit runter gedrückt werden für den Schaltvorgang. Zumindest kann sie mit der Trigger Schaltung beim stehenden EarlyRider schalten.


----------



## Tuscan23 (26. August 2022)

Sebastian9876 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Mit dem Video habe ich mich jetzt mal daran versucht und es hat auch relativ problemlos geklappt mit dem Umbau!
> 
> Allerdings ist das Problem jetzt nicht komplett „verschwunden“…meine Tochter kann leider auch mit der Schaltung nicht während dem fahren schalten. Der untere Schalter muss sehr weit runter gedrückt werden für den Schaltvorgang. Zumindest kann sie mit der Trigger Schaltung beim stehenden EarlyRider schalten.


Ist denn die Schaltzugführung sehr eng? Vielleicht kann man da noch was an Gängigkeit rausholen. Ich kenne die Nabe und den Trigger nicht, daher weiß ich nicht wie leicht oder schwer die geht.

Viel Erfolg und danke für die Rückmeldung
JJ


----------



## Sebastian9876 (10. September 2022)

Tuscan23 schrieb:


> Ist denn die Schaltzugführung sehr eng? Vielleicht kann man da noch was an Gängigkeit rausholen. Ich kenne die Nabe und den Trigger nicht, daher weiß ich nicht wie leicht oder schwer die geht.
> 
> Viel Erfolg und danke für die Rückmeldung
> JJ


Vielen Dank für die Tips. Ich werde den Schaltzug noch mal mit Silikonspray bearbeiten. Allerdings ist dieser glaube ich nicht das Problem sondern eher die Kraft die „hinten“ an der Schaltung benötigt wird um das „Teil/Nabe?“ zu drehen an dem der Riemen befestigt ist (!Entschuldigt meine Ausdrucksweise aber ich weiß nicht wie man es richtig bezeichnet!)


----------



## Tuscan23 (11. September 2022)

Sebastian9876 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tips. Ich werde den Schaltzug noch mal mit Silikonspray bearbeiten. Allerdings ist dieser glaube ich nicht das Problem sondern eher die Kraft die „hinten“ an der Schaltung benötigt wird um das „Teil/Nabe?“ zu drehen an dem der Riemen befestigt ist (!Entschuldigt meine Ausdrucksweise aber ich weiß nicht wie man es richtig bezeichnet!)


Achtung gefährliches Halbwissen: Meine Nexusnabe bekommt immer viel Dreck ab, vor Allem beim Pendeln durch den Wald im Winter. Dann wird sie erst schwergängig und dann schaltet sie nicht mehr sauber. Daher muss ich alle 2-3 Tage das "Schaltwerk" der Narbe säubern und schmieren. Wahrscheinlich mache ich das falsch, aber mit einer Bürste (mal mit mal ohne Wasser) und anschließend Kettenöl oder WD40 hat es bisher immer wieder funktioniert.
Aber ich vermute, da ist bei Dir alles sauber oder?

Kann ja auch wirklich sein, dass die Nabe schwer schaltet. War ja mit dem Drehgriff auch schon so.


----------



## D-charger (18. November 2022)

Die SA Drehgriffe sind wirklich nix für Kinderhände. Ich habe für meinen 5-Jährigen Daumen shifter von SA montiert (SLS40). Das ist noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei aber er kann jetzt halbwegs in beide Richtungen schalten.


----------

